# e.l.f. LE Mineral Pearls ($8 Guerlain Meteorites dupe)



## eastofthesun (Aug 3, 2014)

YES THIS IS *THAT* EXCITING, so it gets its own post!!!!

Can anyone else come here and squee with me or what!???

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/products.asp?dept_id=4232&amp;ctcampaign=2156&amp;ctkwd=6421&amp;gclid=Cj0KEQjwmPKeBRCj4bOro6nBitABEiQABa2FJH0e7yS-Mjfp2QSzEikhAO0viJJvehom3mOHO-jxAa4aAvj58P8HAQ


----------



## avarier (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I'm really confused. Why are they balls? Are they actually crushed? I'm not understanding this.


----------



## Shalott (Aug 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I'm really confused. Why are they balls? Are they actually crushed? I'm not understanding this.


It's just powder made in little balls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You swirl your brush in them and it picks up product. You don't have to worry so much about cakiness or being too heavy-handed with the pearls, they distribute the powder much more evenly, imo.


----------



## Best Beauty Shops (Aug 3, 2014)

@@avarier  I also want to say that more than anything, it's just a gimmick - it looks different and it looks good, and therefor more appealing and interesting, and some people (like me) will fall for the packaging and buy that only for how it looks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 3, 2014)

I love meteorites! I will definitely give these a shot at that price point!


----------



## Deareux (Aug 3, 2014)

Comparing ingredient lists with this "dupe" and Meteorites, they will not perform the same. ELF's has Mica as their primary ingredient, which will give you that shimmer/glow. But Guerlain's has ingredients that not only illuminate your skin, but give it a flawless appearance as a finishing powder. It takes more than balls (pun intended) to match quality.

Truthfully, I used to like ELF, but not anymore. They've been stealing blogger's photos and claiming ELF products were used. And when I questioned them about their manufacturing process (whether or not they use sweatshop labor and yet claim to be cruelty free) they continuously skip around my questions and give nonsensical answers. I don't want to support them anymore.


----------



## azalea97 (Aug 3, 2014)

I keep hearing about meteorites but never bothered looking them up because they are waaaaaaay out of my price range. But the elf....hmmm you've peaked my interest.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 3, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Comparing ingredient lists with this "dupe" and Meteorites, they will not perform the same. ELF's has Mica as their primary ingredient, which will give you that shimmer/glow. But Guerlain's has ingredients that not only illuminate your skin, but give it a flawless appearance as a finishing powder. It takes more than balls (pun intended) to match quality.
> 
> Truthfully, I used to like ELF, but not anymore. They've been stealing blogger's photos and claiming ELF products were used. And when I questioned them about their manufacturing process (whether or not they use sweatshop labor and yet claim to be cruelty free) they continuously skip around my questions and give nonsensical answers. I don't want to support them anymore.


Wow, I didn't know all that about ELF. Yeah, it really makes you wonder how their prices are that damn low. I've only really been supporting them because they are cruelty-free, to be honest. Otherwise I find the quality mainly lacking.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 3, 2014)

For me, Cruelty Free must include humans too. I can't seem to get a straight answer from them. I would think any company who doesn't use sweatshop labor would be quick and proud to say so.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 3, 2014)

I totally agree- if sweatshop labor is involved, I want to be out.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 10, 2014)

So my order came in, and I was underwhelmed, and a bit disappointed too.

Basically, I expected this to give a shimmering effect on the skin, but instead it is kind of ... mattifying and it doesn't actually do much of anything. But then, I only tried it on my arm, so I could be wrong! I'll write more after I've tested it on my face.

Here are some photos:






Swatched on wrist:

Left to Right: Yellow pearl, Pink pearl, White pearl, Green pearl, Purple pearl, Blue pearl






Close-up






The six different pearls.






Lip balm shown for scale.






Packaging. The pearls come wrapped in a little plastic bag, which you open and pour into the plastic jar. It comes with a puff, that I would not recommend using with it. I'd use a kabuki brush or other powder brush.

And now for some swirled swatches (I used the elf studio kabuki brush).











Before






After buffing in. Yeah, I can't notice a difference either. So I swirled my kabuki in again (below).


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's a second application- still no noticeable difference, really. It's a bit more matte, and has like 2 sparkles but that's it.

I don't own Guerlain's meteorites, so I can't say how it compares, but I thought that this would be similar, but it isn't shimmery at all. It's umm... well, not worth $8 I don't think, unless you really just want them for the cuteness factor. Can't lie, that's why I originally wanted them... now I know they are just... kind of pointless, really. Ah well, lesson learned.






Here's what the brush looks like after swirling in the powder.






It comes with a little plastic cover that I'm keeping to keep the pearls separated from my puff.

Like so:






See?






Here's what the bottom of the jar looks like.

The end.

Did anyone else get these? I got free shipping, but it took a week to arrive.


----------



## lyncaf (Aug 10, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for the swatches. It's looks like it's basically their Tone Correcting Powder in ball form.


----------



## tweakabell (Aug 10, 2014)

*womp womp* so sad to see the brush didn't even pick anything up. Just proves that because something looks like it doesn't mean it perform like it.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm buying them anyway, haha. I've wanted Guerlain's for the sheer cuteness factor (they remind me of Dippin' Dots!). I'm a collector anyways, and I love most of e.l.f.'s products and love it when they come out with new ones, so I'm happy to support them. I would prefer if it were a blush, though.

I might get the "natural" one, though, as I already have the tone-correcting powder compact and I'm not too impressed. Even though the tone-correcting pastel colours are so much cuter....


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 10, 2014)

Way back when man first mastered fire, Physicians Formula made these powder balls as well. A friend of mine had both the Guerlain and PF and found that PF was an extremely close dupe.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah, their 'pearls of perfection' and their 'bronze booster' were really cute- I always wanted to get them when I saw them in stores, but I never went for them.











I also think PF pebbles were so adorable!






Also, Essence created some that looked similar as well.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 10, 2014)

VOV made some called Ball On Cheek. The container for them is really cute too, but from I've read they aren't good at all. But boy are they cute. The Essence one is really cute too! I tried the bronzing balls from PF and they seemed fine. They weren't anything like Meteorites besides the ball shapes, but it was a good bronzer.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 10, 2014)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I'm buying them anyway, haha. I've wanted Guerlain's for the sheer cuteness factor (they remind me of Dippin' Dots!). I'm a collector anyways, and I love most of e.l.f.'s products and love it when they come out with new ones, so I'm happy to support them. I would prefer if it were a blush, though.
> 
> I might get the "natural" one, though, as I already have the tone-correcting powder compact and I'm not too impressed. Even though the tone-correcting pastel colours are so much cuter....


Hehe, yeah, that all being said, I am still glad I got it because I coveted it. And now I can look at it and use it any time I want. Mwhaha. A blush would be cute as heck in this format!!! I'd use the crap out of that!

Yeah, I wonder about the natural one. If you get it post pics! I'd love to know how it is!


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 10, 2014)

Deareux said:


> VOV made some called Ball On Cheek. The container for them is really cute too, but from I've read they aren't good at all. But boy are they cute. The Essence one is really cute too! I tried the bronzing balls from PF and they seemed fine. They weren't anything like Meteorites besides the ball shapes, but it was a good bronzer.


Those are cute, and yes, the packaging is adorable. Haha, 'Ball on Cheek' is kind of a funny name.

Either way, I was a sucker for these particular little balls of colored powder. I would really like to try the meteorites, but the Sephora near me doesn't have them. Maybe when I visit Chicago later this year the Sephora there will have them. Anyone here from Chicago? Would you want to meet up and go to the Sephora together? I think I'll be there in September.


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Aug 10, 2014)

I REALLY want the essence ones, but we only get their permanent collection in Canada. The PF ones look very nice and I would gladly buy them rather than e.l.f. if I could friggin track them down!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 21, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Way back when man first mastered fire, Physicians Formula made these powder balls as well. A friend of mine had both the Guerlain and PF and found that PF was an extremely close dupe.


I use to have the Physician's Formula version!!! It was so long ago I was wondering if I was remembering that correctly...if it actually existed or if I was remembering wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Aug 21, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> Yeah, their 'pearls of perfection' and their 'bronze booster' were really cute- I always wanted to get them when I saw them in stores, but I never went for them.


OMG. I remember those! I loved those way back in the olden days when people rode in carriages and... no, wait... well, anyway, a long time ago. I'm thinking early 90s?


----------

